# Supporting Bed frame



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

kkv said:


> So i am thinking of supporting it over the studs with some combination of...
> I am open to suggestions on all fronts.


I'm very close to doing the same thing.

The headboard of my new bed is too close to the window as well.
I want it stabilized (like you) but also to be held a few inches off the wall.

ATM... I considering using one 60" piece of 2X lumber lag bolted across the several studs and another 2X screwed well to the first... and a piece of stained 1X poplar on top of all that to hide the ugly. Then screwing the bed rail to that assembly.

I'm also entertaining the notion of using a pair of L brackets at the foot board end of the bed; screwing that down to the floor.



> can this design work? Will this sustain any stress from the bed esp jumping kids. Will there be too much load to the studs ?


All good questions.

Once I get farther down on the punch list I'll try it.
If/when I do I'll post some pictures.


----------

